# Excuse me, how much (TTS) ?!



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Just sat down and flicked through the nice new TT brochure that my dealer sent me - he's trying to get me to order a new TTS you see. Err, LED lights standard - why on earth would you want those? In practice they're no better than Xenons... So, that's £1500 I am paying for something that I wouldn't want. What else? Oh mag ride - utterly pants from my experience of having it on my last TTS and then lane assist and a starter button ... so, Audi add options to the TTS that I am pretty sure most people would never spec and hence, yep, £40k for the standard s tronic coupe! Then, I want sat nav, decent hi fi as the Audi sound system is CRAP (I know this, I made the mistake of specing that into my S3) and auto aircon isn't standard, so that's another grand and half to get that with B&O. Oh and then the wheels, the standard alloys for the TTS look horrible, so another £500 to get the ones that don't. Finally only two standard paint options, then I have to pay for the rest... QED, my TTS will cost £46,000 plus change! WTF! My last TTS, a black edition, s tronic plus sat nav, bose, etc, etc, was £39k. Can you see where I am going with this? For a car that doesn't even look that much different from the last model... roll on the RS3 is all I can say!

I found nearly new Porsche cayman S for the same money... hmmm. Must admit, I was quite stunned by how much the new TTS will cost. Nice as it might be, that grille and the stupid dashboard aside (when I test drove the new TT I really didn't like the dash at all) it aint worth that much, but I bet plenty of people will stay pay it... ps, watch out for the new throttle pedal - it's pretty awful. God knows why Audi have gone back to that design?! Took me ages to get used to it in my S3.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Give it 2 years and you'll be looking at 10%+ discounts, just like on the Mk II and pretty much every other Audi.

Anyone buying new now will take a bath on residuals if they keep the car 3-4 years.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

wja96 said:


> Give it 2 years and you'll be looking at 10%+ discounts, just like on the Mk II and pretty much every other Audi.
> 
> Anyone buying new now will take a bath on residuals if they keep the car 3-4 years.


I bought my MK2 2 years after launch (2008) and got 0% discount. My bet is that Audi will offer 10% in 3 months on the MK3. It is overpriced.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

In Jan this year the TTS manual base price was £36,045, the Mk3 TTS base price is £38,700.
So an increase of £2,655 or just 7.4% over the Mk2 for a better more powerful quicker car.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

LED lights are much better than Xenons, it's like going from Normal lights to Xenon all over again.


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

£46k for a TTS is pricey. It is more than I paid for a new RS Plus last year.

This is my second and last TT. As much as I love them, the new RS is going to be £55k with some decent options which is firmly in new M4/nearly new 911 territory.

I dont blame Audi as peole are clearly willing to pay the amounts they want to charge


----------



## Wickhammersley (Mar 4, 2008)

Just noticed,... the OP mentioned the throttle pedal. I'd not noticed that this was different. Perhaps it's just me, but I've never liked the organ pedal that Audi adopted in the Mk2. From what I can see the Mk3 returns to the top hinged pedal that's more akin to that of the Mk1. Finally a more compelling reason to upgrade to a Mk3.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

For £46,000 what age/spec 911 Carrera 4 or Carrera 4S can you get?

Think I'd sooner this for £41,850, yes it's 6 years old, but has a 2-year Porsche warranty and only 8,000 miles on the clock...and no doubt was £80,000 plus new?

http://locator.porsche.com/ipl-customer ... .ipl?cid=1


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

Screw the Porsche, you could get a 1.5-2 year old C63 AMG coupe for less than £40k  I know what my next car will be and its not one of the hideous new TTs :lol:


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Regardless of price the MK3 is just not a good looking car. I saw one in the flesh yesterday and wasn't impressed.The MK1 was an icon, the MK2 although by no means an icon still has good looks by the bucketload, the MK3 has lost its prettiness and in its place is a dodgy looking aggressive front end that just doesn't gel with the car. When I walked back to my MK1 I came to the conclusion that things have moved radically backwards in design. The 2014 Merc SLK in thed ealership looked so much better and you couldn't say that back in 2002 against the MK1 tt and the SLK of the day.
Im obviously going to replace my MK1 in a few years if only for day to day use as the miles and time are racking up and will have to be retired at some point and a MK2 TTS roadster is looking better by the day. 2014 ones with extended leather and a few options are at 26k now which must be some reduction on the new list. 
Porsches are an option but well they are Porsche. 
The C63 Amg is going to be the performance used car of the decade in a few years when the prices fall away.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

With the winters we seems to be having lately (and the summer rain!) think I'd wish to stick with 4-wheel drive for any performance car I purchased in the future - the quattro TT spoils the driver somewhat and definitely gives that secure feeling over a rear-wheel drive. Hence mentioning the 911 4 or 4S. Mind you, aren't they about to start making the F-Type coupe in a 4-wheel drive variant....

:twisted:


----------

